# New Fricking Tank



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Started a new tank ammonia is 0.25 nitrite is 5.0 ! And nitrate 5.0 from the start, iv added some old tank decor an some old water , why is the nitrite so high from the start how can I loose this ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Your tank is probably cycling.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

But would the nitrite jump up that much from the first day with that little ammonia?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> But would the nitrite jump up that much from the first day with that little ammonia?


Is there a bioload? How long has the tank been setup. Then nitrite is rising ammonia will be dropping. Generally it will take a few days for nitrite to rise but if you already had some established bacteria it could be faster.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

The tanks been set up for 4 days. Iv added some white fish as a ammonia source used some water from my established 75 gal an som decor from old tank ? These readings are from day 1 and haven't changed


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Just let it cycle before you add the fish. Right now you probably have little bacteria to consime the ammonia and nitrite so that why they are high. Keep monitoring the tank perams so you know when the cycle is almost done.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok just wanted to check this was normal it's a 125 gall and I'm soo anxious to get it going right the first time


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you didnt add any established media then my guess would be that you're getting those reading primarily due to the old tank water you added.

How much of the old water did you add?


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

About 20 gall? But my params I'm my other tank are perfect ? Strange a?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

did you decholrine the new water before you add the old water or any decor/media from your old tank? if you didn't then the cholrine will kill off any bacteria you may have in the decor/media or old water.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> About 20 gall? But my params I'm my other tank are perfect ? Strange a?


Your params were probably good in your old tank beacuase you had established filters running on it.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea I primed it all,before mixing, jus checked it and nitrite is still 5.0 but ammonia is rising it's at 2.0 ppm


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

There are no fish in there anymore right?

Just do a fish less cycle until things balance out, couple pieces of shrimp or tilapia work well.
Just replace them every few days.

What filtration are you running?


----------

